# Friesian cross foal photos. Keegan's babies. :D



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

*continued*

He seems to be shedding out black. The fur is black around his eyes and nose and he's got little black hooves. He's SO adorable.


Next up is Cullen. Cullen is a Clydesdale Friesian cross. Cullen's sire is Keegan. Cullen is not sold, but he is for sale. If I can save up enough money I will buy him. I hope.


Here is newborn Cullen.











Here is Cullen today.

He's three weeks old and his mane is long enough to fold over already!
















































And here is Ciar the Shire, MaeBell the Clyesdale and little Cullen. The big horse gang!












Shhhh don't tell anyone, but he's got hay in his mane!











You mean this post isn't about ME?


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

I love your pics!!! They are sooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Cullen is hhugeeeeeeeee


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

OMG Cullen's mane is hilarious!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Aww...Jobe probably thinks he is just a big dog. What a sweetheart. Love his color!

As for Cullen, he is adorable. I just love that mane of his.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I think I'm in love with Cullen!!! He is like my dream horse! You should definately buy him!!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

What color is jobe? Aww I want cullen he is soo adorable.


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Great pictures! Such adorable horsies!


----------

